# Serbian/Croatian (BCS): to do homework



## kloie

How would i say To do homework
I have to come straight home afterschool in order to do my homework for my math class.
thanks in advance


----------



## Brainiac

Serbian:
To do homework - _raditi domaći zadatak_ (or just _raditi domaći_)

_Moram pravo kući posle škole da bih uradila domaći zadatak iz matematike_.


----------



## itreius

_Napraviti domaću zadaću_.

_Moram ravno doma poslije škole da napravim domaću zadaću iz matematike._

Edit: Of course, the Serbian register will be understood just fine but it will be definitely marked from the perspective of those from Croatia. Some in Croatia would use _uraditi_ instead of _napraviti_, but I don't think anyone would use _pravo_ or _domaći zadatak_.


----------



## Brainiac

Hehe..I was thinking how to say it in Croatian. I knew for _domaću zadaću_, but I didn't know which verb to use.

Napraviti domaći zadatak....čudno zvuči na srpskom. Može: Napraviti domaću tortu 

P.S. In Serbian, _raditi _or even better - uraditi domaći zadatak/domaće zadatke (or just domaći, as I said)


----------



## Brainiac

(Pisali smo paralelno )


----------



## kloie

Can i say
I have a lot of homework
Imam puno domace zadace
Imam puno domaceg zadatka?


----------



## kloie

and for pravo and ravno could i use odmah?
on a website i say napisati for uraditi,raditi and napraviti.


----------



## Brainiac

> Can i say
> I have a lot of homework
> Imam puno domace zadace
> Imam puno domaceg zadatka?



Imam puno domaćih zadataka (da uradim). (The Genitive case - I have lots of - what?)
Imam neke domaće zadatke da uradim. (The Accusative case - I have to do - what? Some tasks to complete at home)

domaceg zadatka is singular, so it can't go with _puno_, because _puno_ is for plural (lots of, a lot of).




> and for pravo and ravno could i use odmah?
> on a website i say napisati for uraditi,raditi and napraviti.



Pravo kući* - straight home, like in English, shows ... again direction.
Odmah kući is I have to go home right now. (stresses time dimension)

* kući (dativ) is from _kuća_ (house), but it means _home_ as well. I live in a flat, but I always say - Idem kući 

napraviti is _to make_. I don't know why Croatians say "to make homework" , I have to ask them . 
In Serbian it would mean something like "compose homework" for someone else to do it, not you to do it, or "to make some homework to do" , to give some tasks to be done (to someone) as homework

raditi - to do something
uraditi - to finish (doing) something, to make it done, to be done

Radim domaći - I'm doing my homework, or I do my homework
Uradila sam domaći (finished action) - I've done my homework


----------



## kloie

what about napisati?


----------



## Brainiac

Yes, you can say _Napisati domaći zadatak_, but that would mean - homework like a written task.
You mentioned mathematics, for instance, so it's better to say - uraditi domaći zadatak (do homework, any kind of homework).


----------



## VelikiMag

Brainiac said:


> domaceg zadatka is singular, so it can't go with _puno_, because _puno_ is for plural (lots of, a lot of).


_Puno_ can go with singular too, but those nouns have abstract meanings, e.g. _sreća, zdravlje, uspeh, posao_ etc. Also, uncountable nouns like _voda, zemlja, šećer, drvo _in some of their meanings.

As for "a lot of homework", I would say: _Imam puno za domaći_.
_Puno domaćih zadataka _sounds clumsy. It should be _puno zadataka za domaći_. Or just _puno domaćeg._


----------



## Brainiac

I agree.
puno - in her example
_Puno domaćih zadataka _-> better: Puno zadataka za domaći - a lot of problems to solve (like deset zadataka, pedeset zadataka iz matematike) - Many tasks to do (when I get home).

Thank you.


----------



## kloie

Wow this seems much more complexe than in english or german or maybe dutch 
Thanks guys


----------



## Duya

itreius said:


> _Napraviti domaću zadaću_.
> 
> _Moram ravno doma poslije škole da napravim domaću zadaću iz matematike._



Uh, stvarno ne bih ovde očekivao _napraviti_. U Bosni bismo rekli _uraditi_ ili _napisati zadaću_. 

Rekao bih da u razgovornom hrvatskom glagol _napraviti_ eksploatišete preko svake mere; ako tako nastavite, uskoro će vam postati jedini glagol_... _


----------



## Tassos

Because napraviti is perfective, should we use it for "straight" present or it would be better to choose its imperfective partner (who by the way I haven't managed to discover - *praviti* maybe ?)
So instead of
Napravim_ domaću zadaću_.
we should say
Pravim _domaću zadaću_.
to give the idea that I am doing my homework right now???


----------



## Duya

A Croatian forero will tell you better, but my impression is that the usage is supletive -- _napraviti_ is chiefly used for past and complete events, and _raditi_ for progressive aspect. Also, I think the feature stems from Zagreb/kajkavian area, but since this is a prestige dialects, those have tendency to spread across Croatia. Thus, the dialogue will go along the lines of:

_- Što radiš?
- Radim zadaću.
- Mislio sam da si je već napravio._


----------



## itreius

Both _pišem zadaću_ and _radim zadaću_ would be fine, with the first also being equally good in OP's initial request (_da napišem zadaću_) except I didn't think of it at the time. To me the _napisati_ form actually sounds the least regionally marked. _Napraviti_ is probably more common in the north (where we don't have _uraditi_ in our regional speeches so it influences the Štokavian we speak), but it's often used by others as well and it seems to permeate into contexts where there are probably "better" options available.


----------

